# TUG Timeshare Marketplace tops 29,000,000 in completed listings!



## TUGBrian (Jun 24, 2016)

This is the dollar amount total for Timeshare Classified ads actually marked as sold or rented in the TUG Timeshare marketplace....every one of them commission free!

http://ads.tug2.net

any TUG member can post a resale or rental ad in minutes, all online thru the marketplace using the link above! Paying huge upfront fees to sell or rent your timeshare is one of the biggest mistakes you can make as an owner!

with the continuing upgrades based on owner feedback, including the new main page allowing you to quickly search for resorts and areas, as well as the recent upgrade to allow owners to select their check in dates based on actual calendar days vs picking an entire week...the marketplace continues to prove year in and year out that owners can indeed sell, rent and exchange their Timeshares without paying large upfront fees!

if you havent visited the marketplace in awahile, we hope you like the new look:

TUG Timeshare Marketplace


----------

